# Works CR/Extralight



## Lee Vining (Jun 23, 2009)

Merlin cognoscenti:

Apologies in advance for the plethora of information that follows, but I wanted to give you details, to better benefit from your collective wisdom.

I'm shopping for a Ti bike, and ran across this deal from Backcountryoutlet.com on a completely built Works CR ($2384):

http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/outlet/MLN0003/Merlin-Works-CR-Road-Bike-Complete-Mens.html Seems like a very good deal.

I'm also eyeballing a 2009 Extralight frame (includes Easton EC-90 SL fork) - $1599 from Colorado Cyclist.

I'm a climbing fanatic – think Death Ride -- and enjoy long training sessions. I'm naturally competitive, but I don't aspire to race. I enjoy pushing my limits, standing on pedals and snapping into a climb.

I'm attracted to Ti because of its longevity and light weight. I like the idea of investing in a durable, "lifetime" frame that I can use as a platform for groupsets of increasing sophistication and decreasing weight through the years. At the same time, I'm price-sensitive -- the Works CR, as offered up by backcountry.com, represents the top end of my range.

If I went for the Works, I’d immediately trade the 53/39 for either a compact or a triple -- but don't know how big a project would that be, or how much it would cost (for example, would I need to swap out front and rear derailleurs, bottom bracket?).

The Extralight frame looks wonderful; I like the idea of fleshing in a skeleton. The net difference between the Extralight frame and the complete Works is $755 (factoring in shipping). I own components cannibalized from a Trek 5000 (which had a total of 5,000 miles) – wheelset (Bontrager Race), carbon seatpost, a saddle, a braze-on 105 front, an Ultegra rear, a 172.5 Ultegra triple crank, a bottom bracket, and 105 brakes. I'd need new shifters, headset, stem, and cassette, and possibly a clamp for the front derailleur, which was a braze-on. The componentry is scuffed, the crank teeth are a bit rounded, and it's 2004 vintage -- but the set would likely work on the Extralight. Right? Haven’t shopped around for the components I’d need, and don’t even know whether I should use the older stuff I own. 

In your opinion, is the Extralight frame, given my riding style, worth building with used parts? I might save some money, but probably not much.

It might be worth mentioning that I've demoed neither frame -- nor any titanium for that matter - and am making the purchase based on my literature review. In general, Ti seems compatible with my desire to invest for the long run, and in sync with my riding preferences.

I'm absolutely sick of obsessing about this purchase -- can you relate? -- and want to put an end to my angst - today. Both bikes are on hold.

Please share your thoughts and advice.

Many thanks.

(I’m 5’8”, 31.5” inseam (using the book method). The Works is a small – 54.5cm top tube, and the Extralight is a 53cm -- also has a 54.5cm top tube).


----------



## Lee Vining (Jun 23, 2009)

*One more thing...*

Let me quickly add that I feel very fortunate indeed to have the money for this purchase, and the luxury to obsess about a bike -- two reasons I'd like to get it right.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Lee Vining said:


> It might be worth mentioning that I've demoed neither frame -- nor any titanium for that matter - and am making the purchase based on my literature review. In general, Ti seems compatible with my desire to invest for the long run, and in sync with my riding preferences.
> 
> 
> Please share your thoughts and advice.


Ummm.... I'd say go demo a TI bike first.  

Not sure what mean by "on hold" - but BCO shows 5 CR's in stock, and all are XL.
If you do go that route - be advised. Bikes from BCO do not come in ready to ride condition. You get a frame and a bunch of parts in retail boxes. You'll need the tools to cut a fork steerer, install a headset, install an external BB cranset, etc.

I'm a hair taller than you, and have a 55cm Extralight. I'd get the 53 if I hadn't gotten the deal I did.

It basically comes down to whether you prefer the look of a traditional horizonal top tube, or a sloping top tube with big decals.


----------



## Lee Vining (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you -- I appreciate your feedback.

I'm curious to know whether the community believes these are exceptional deals? I could hold out for a used Ti, but I've heard there can be BB tweakage if the bike has been ridden especially hard.

And...is there really that little difference between the two frames, other than the CR's sloping tt vs. the Extralight's traditional geometry?

Cheers --

P.S. - The BCO salesman is holding the last small in the CR, and swiped it off their website, pending my yea or nay (I thought that was pretty cool), and claimed that they'll ship the bike built. I'll fact-check if I buy from them.


----------

